# work in NE England



## BlueSquirrell (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, my employer is looking for experienced climbers to work in Durham in the North East of England. They've been established 25 yrs have excellent equipment and its a good place to work.
cheers
Justin
http://www.oliverstreeservices.co.uk


----------

